# Farmpony's Journal



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I think I'm to chicken to ever try bareback riding, lol. :lol: 

Poor kitty, seeing things like that depresses me...  

Good Luck riding Blue Again!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

..So last night I burried that poor kitten. It was really pretty, black with little white paws and a white tummy. It was really feral so that was the first time I really got close to it. It really was cute. I hope Flash doesnt get Sally. I'll really be sad if he does. I'm goign to get that under ground fence and run it around the property line so that he can't go near the barn. But first I have to have an extra $200 to pay for it, you wouldnt think that would be all that much money... but it is...

I rode Blue Boy bareback again, I love him. He was really good, only got about 2 strides on the canter again. I was thinking that the round pen was too small to canter in so I took Pistol out and climbed on him bareback, I hadnt ridden him in months, forgot how big he is! Blue is only 14.2 so getting on Pistol bareback at 15.2 is a huge difference. Anyway... he popped a buck! ****... brat. I rode him for about 5 minutes and then went and got a saddle. He walk trot and cantered w/out any issues... so now I know blue just needs to work on his balance so that he can canter in that small of a circle...I am going to by more panels to make the pen bigger though...

This morning when I fed I must have forgotten to shut Beautys door because when I came back down to let them out on my way to work, she was standing in the hay! LOL... I can't believe I forgot to shut her door!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm scared to ride bareback.
I'm terrified to canter
I'm petrified to ride a buck



I'd probably pee my pants if I was riding bareback, at a canter, and the horse through a buck. umhum.... Pee my Pants!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I'm scared to ride bareback.
> I'm terrified to canter
> I'm petrified to ride a buck
> 
> ...


bucking is nothing, but bareback and bucking is another story, LOL!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys crack me up! A buck bareback at the canter on Blue would be like popping your recliner into the layback position and then sitting up again... A buck bareback on Pistol with his withers already splitting your girlie parts in half, not so fun... He's gentle though, it was more of a mom... your bugging me type of pop up in the back, where one leg kicks out half heartedly... He's naughty!

So... My lesson yesterday was a lot of fun. they had said the heat index was going to be like 102 so everyone cancelled and I got my trainer all to myself! I had her lauging so hard at one point I was sure I had killed her! She kept yelling at me and another lady was watching and she was laughing so hard, she was like.. I could video tape this and watch it, it's just like one of my lessons! Getting screamed at 90% of the time... I suck... My trainer always tells us... "I can't push a button and have the horse ride perfectly for you... You have to learn" So yesterday I told her... "I can't push a button and ride perfectly for you... You have to teach me"... good thing I was on a horse, cus she looked mean!!! ****... I had a blast... I even got the lope... sort of.......


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

YAY! How wonderful is that!


So, when are you going to record your lessons for us? I was brave enough to put up vid of my big bum eating the saddle. Your turn! lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I found a really old recorded lesson i would put up... I dont know how to do it? I need to get hubby to come out and video tape one and then I need to learn to download and post... Maybe next Wed. I can talk hubby into coming out and video taping me. But.. the old ones I found of me and blue I'd post (he was really green back then) but I'll post them....but I dont know how...????


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I've never used youtube for anything. I just started watching vids offa there, but not much because it takes forever to download them on dial up. 

I just upload all of mine to photobucket. I like that website because I can put my vids and pics up there, so they're all in one place. I just have my husband upload them while he's at work. It's not like he's doing anything better anyway. :lol: You know how those administrators are.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I finished my paddock this weekend! It's so pretty... I'm so proud of my Ramm fencing.. .But let me say, don't let anyone tell you it's EASY to put up! Yikes....

I still have to do my pasture... Ugh... so much work.

Blue tried to sneak through the barn doors yesterday and he got himself tangled in the bungee (we had the doors open and a bungee across as a gate). He got tangled and stood like a perfect statue until my husband could get him untangled. He's so smart!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blue was SO BAD last night! Omigosh, I don't know what his deal was... he stood like an angel while I tacked and then when I rode... brat boy was bucky and obnoxious! Of course, fat boy does hate to canter and that's what we worked on, the lope... he was so naughty! BAD BABY! I'm actually THINKING about taking lessons in reigning, I was spinning him, I think actually if i just take him w/ me for lessons, I can do reigning on him... he's so funny!

He was ROTTEN last night! ROTTEN!!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Reining scares me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm not sure i'm capable of reigning but it's so cool to watch!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Heck yea! It's fun to watch, but thats another thing that would make me pee my pants.


I think maybe I have a bladder control problem? lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wanna borrow some of my depends?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> wanna borrow some of my depends?



...........And this is why I have grown fond of you. :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

How's the horsey thing goin?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been slacking havent I?

Riley came home from training and I had not split the pasture so the poor guy has bite marks all over his precious body. I must take a pic. He has a big knot on his head where somebody kicked him! Ellis split the pasture yesterday so now he is safely seperated. So far he has been doing really well and I'm starting to get the lope down (I think).... I hauled him to a lesson last week and did not get yelled at too horribly so hopefully... I'm on the right track. I'm going to try to get Ellis to video me or at least photograph me riding Ri Ri this weekend... I would like to post some stuff in the critique section...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

awwww poor baby! I notice that Fritz has some fresh battle wounds on him too on Monday.

My husband got a vid of me doing the barrel pattern on Monday.. LOL I'd put it up, but it was just for fun, so there really isnt much to nit pick.


----------



## dallasheart242 (Oct 2, 2008)

sounds like you have an interesting life... WIsh i was you,,, all i do is wake up -at 5;30 ride bare back for 30 mins til 6 go to high school get home ,home work i give them there night feed and ride one more time / but that is every day , so i get bored i think im gonna try enligsh cuz im a western horsie lover. MY mom wants me to take english ,get good at it then do dressage ever tried it , any advice on it is it fun


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...So, this week is the week we were all heading down to congress... and ... you geussed it... I chickened out. I just kept thinking 8 hours in the car w/ a five year old... I think 5 is probably the most I've ever driven in one stretch and even then, my husband was there to keep me paying attention... I chickened out... I was going to take Scout to stay in the hotel room with us and ... I'm a wuss. So everyone is at Congress and I'm here... on the computer... not really feeling the love right now!

It's a good thing I didnt go though because Blueboy scratched his eye and needs to be medicated 4 times a day and then my friends horses (she went to congress) busted through her fence so I had to check on them, they are fine... Not sure if it was the full moon or what and then of course That Thing is still in my round pen. I wonder when my neighbors will come and get him? he's a sweet horse but I already have 6 to take care of plus a full time job, not to mention the kid and the dogs and the cats and ... UGH... Hubby is so so so so so far away....:sad:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

am i going crazy or are you ridding a mule in your avatar? . . . no offense if its not a mule


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

****!!! Yes, that was a mule, her name is Ginny, she's the VA State Champion! ****!!! (She's not mine)....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what an appropriate name for a molly mule!


----------

